# WinCC Simulator und Step 7 Simulator verbinden?



## magus111 (21 Februar 2008)

Hallo

Kan man den Win cc simulator mit den Step 7 simulator verbinden und so eine "komplette" Anlage Simuliren?

magus111

ach ja kan ich mit einen MP177B DP den Skripte schreiben?


----------



## IBN-Service (22 Februar 2008)

magus111 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kan man den Win cc simulator mit den Step 7 simulator verbinden und so eine "komplette" Anlage Simuliren?
> 
> magus111



Hallo magnus,

WinCC sowie auch WinCC flexibel laufen mit dem Step7 - PLCSIM zusammen.

Den WinCC Simulator benötigst du dann garnicht, um eine Anlage zu
simulieren.


CU

Jürgen
IBN-Service
.


----------



## magus111 (23 Februar 2008)

Hi 

mir ist klar das ich die SPS Simulieren kann aber kann man das Panal zusammen mit der SPS simulieren das meine ich.
Arbeiten die beiden Simulatoren so eng zusammen das die wie in echt reagieren?

Magus111


----------



## IBN-Service (24 Februar 2008)

magus111 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> mir ist klar das ich die SPS Simulieren kann aber kann man das Panal zusammen mit der SPS simulieren das meine ich.
> Arbeiten die beiden Simulatoren so eng zusammen das die wie in echt reagieren?
> ...



Hallo Magus,

da du von einem Panel sprichst, 
nehm ich jetzt mal an, du hast WinCC*flex*, nicht WinCC.

Welches Panel setzt du ein?
Folgendes gilt für die WinCE - Panels, ab flex2007 ggf. auch für andere:

Wenn du PLCSIM gestartet und mit deinem S7 Projekt geladen hast,
musst du nur in WinCCflex "Runtime Starten".

Dann greift Flex automatisch auf die Variablen in der simulierten SPS zu.
Bis PLCSIM V5.3 geht das nur bei MPI - Verbindung, neuere PLCSIM unterstützen auch Profibus und IE.

Die Funktion "Runtime mit Simulator starten" benötigts du nur, um ohne PLCSIM
 die Variablen der Visualisierung zu simulieren,  aber nicht wenn du
mit PLCSIM arbeitest.

Das Gesagte gilt sinngemäss auch für WinCC und dessen Variablensimulator.

Du verbindest also nicht 2 Simulatoren, sondern simulierst nur die SPS,
deine Visualisierung "merkt" das garnicht und arbeitet wie an einer "echten" SPS.

CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## magus111 (25 Februar 2008)

super das wollte ich wissen TOP Antwort 

THX
Magus111

p.s.

Ich habe das Mobile Panel 177B DP und win Flex


----------



## magus111 (25 Februar 2008)

magus111 schrieb:


> super das wollte ich wissen TOP Antwort
> 
> THX
> Magus111
> ...


Noch eine Frage:  Wie ist das brauche ich für PLCSIM eine separate Lizenz?


----------



## Ralle (25 Februar 2008)

magus111 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage:  Wie ist das brauche ich für PLCSIM eine separate Lizenz?



Ja, es sei denn, du hast Step7 Professional, da ist das inkl.


----------



## MaryP (23 Februar 2011)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo magnus,
> 
> WinCC sowie auch WinCC flexibel laufen mit dem Step7 - PLCSIM zusammen.
> 
> .



...und wie geht das? Ich sitz hier grad und bekomme das nicht hin! Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## marlob (23 Februar 2011)

MaryP schrieb:


> ...und wie geht das? Ich sitz hier grad und bekomme das nicht hin! Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?


Hast du das so gemacht wie IBN-Service in Beitrag 4 geschrieben hat?


----------



## MaryP (23 Februar 2011)

Ich denke schon. Ich habe PLCsim gestartet, mein Porjekt in Step 7 geladen. Alles ist auf Run und so. WinCC Runtime starten geht auch, aber es passiert dann nicht im PLCsim. Hab mir ne Variablentabelle gemacht, aber nichts zu sehen.


----------



## marlob (23 Februar 2011)

Gucke mal hier

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/21914005


----------



## MaryP (23 Februar 2011)

Ja, da war ich vorhin auch schon mal! Wo finde ich denn bitte dieses Fenster? Hab schon alles mögliche ausprobiert! :-(  *verzweifel*
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## marlob (23 Februar 2011)

MaryP schrieb:


> Ja, da war ich vorhin auch schon mal! Wo finde ich denn bitte dieses Fenster? Hab schon alles mögliche ausprobiert! :-(  *verzweifel*
> Danke für eure Hilfe!


Was ist alles?
Beschreibe doch mal Schritt für Schritt was du gemacht hast.
Du hast aber schon WinCC und nicht WinCC flexible?


----------



## MaryP (23 Februar 2011)

Oh, hatte ich noch gar nicht erwähnt.... WinCC flexible 2008


----------



## marlob (23 Februar 2011)

MaryP schrieb:


> Oh, hatte ich noch gar nicht erwähnt.... WinCC flexible 2008


Und die Antwort auf meine zweite Frage?


----------



## MaryP (23 Februar 2011)

Habe versucht, unter WinCC --> Geräteeinstellungen und --> Verbindungen was zu ändern, aber nichts gefunden, was passen könnte.
Habeversucht, in der Hardwarekonfig und in Netpro die Verbindung zu ändern, weil ich gelesen hab, dass PLCSim Ethernetverbindung nicht simulieren kann, aber da bin ich nicht so recht weitergekommen. Ist sicherlich was ganz einfaches, hab nämlich noch nicht so den Plan (--> anfänger).


----------



## MaryP (23 Februar 2011)

Also, hab grad den Runtime Simulator von WinCC offen, da werden die Variablen gesetzt, in der Variablentabelle nicht. Hab also irgendwie keine Verbindung. Muss da was eingestellt werden. Vielleicht ähnlcih dem Link, auf den oben verwiesen wurde?


----------



## MaryP (23 Februar 2011)

Haben eine Ethernet-Verbindung konfiguriert. Geht das vielleicht nicht? Das war ja früher mal der Fall, oder?


----------



## marlob (23 Februar 2011)

Welche Version von PLCSIM, WinCC usw. hast du?


----------



## MaryP (23 Februar 2011)

S7-PLCSIM Professional V5.4 + SP3
STEP 7 Professional V5.4 + SP5 + HF1
SIMATIC WinCC flexible 2008 SP2


----------



## marlob (23 Februar 2011)

In der Kombi sollte es gehen
Gucke auch mal in diesem Beitrag
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=39206


----------

